# Die Harald Schmidt Show



## Haxxler (13. September 2011)

Da ja ab heute die neue "alte" Harald Schmidt Show auf Sat.1 läuft, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen was ihr bisher so von der Show haltet und ob ihr glaubt, dass Harry wieder an alte Zeiten anknüpfen kann. Auf Facebook wurde ja noch ein Überraschungsgast angekündigt. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der sich Manuel Andrack wünschen würde, allerdings habe ich die Hoffnung langsam aufgegeben. Wer übrigens Schmidt nur durch die ARD-Zeit kennt, sollte sich mal das eine oder andere Video auf Youtube anschauen. Da gibt es einige Perlen aus der guten alten Zeit. Ich sage nur, Briefkästen, Essen im Zug oder Manuel säuft auf der Mosel.


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2011)

http://www.sat1.de/die-harald-schmidt-show/video/ganze-folgen/clip_die-show-vom-13-09-2011_215846/

Ich werd es mir erst morgen anschauen


----------



## Haxxler (14. September 2011)

War in meinen Augen eigentlich ein relativ gelungener Start. Ausbaufähig aber eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Zeit bei ARD. Mit und ohne Pocher. Zwar wird er ohne Andrack nicht an alte Zeiten anknüpfen können, aber ich bin dennoch guter Dinge. Olli Dittrich hätte ich mir als eine Art Sidekick übrigens auch vorstellen können. Auch wenn die flachen Witze mit der Zeit wohl doch zu anstrengend werden ^^


Hier noch ein genialer Ausschnitt einer der älteren Sendungen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xv3uCCbVHiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wer übrigens Schmidt nur durch die ARD-Zeit kennt, sollte sich mal das eine oder andere Video auf Youtube anschauen. Da gibt es einige Perlen aus der guten alten Zeit. Ich sage nur, Briefkästen, Essen im Zug oder Manuel säuft auf der Mosel.



Ich, übrigens Riesen-Fan der ersten Sat1-Show, schaue mir fast jeden Abend alte Sendungen an und amüsiere mich dabei prächtig. Schmidt, Andrack und auch Helmut Zerlett waren damals einfach klasse. Diesem Mist mit dem albernen Pocher konnte ich nie etwas abgewinnen.

Meine Lieblings-Nummern:

- Essen im Zug
- Ratgeber zur Diebstahlverhinderung
- Die Nazi-Show
- Das Gemeindefest
- Harald auf dem Spielplatz


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-Nummern:
> 
> - Essen im Zug
> - Ratgeber zur Diebstahlverhinderung
> ...



- Manuel säuft auf der Mosel
- Mauerfall
- Was ist Metal?



Gibts irgendeinen erwähnten Grund, warum Andrack nicht dabei ist?


----------



## Haxxler (14. September 2011)

Naja Andrack war ja noch weiterhin Redaktionsleiter bei Schmidt & Pocher, war aber nicht mehr vor der Kamera. Letztendlich hat er dann auch dort gekündigt und ist jetzt Autor von Wanderbüchern und ist ab und zu im saarländischen Rundfunk zu sehen. Ich nehme einfach mal stark an, dass er keinen Bock mehr auf das Schmidt & Pocher-Zeug hatte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6ARDQKGR1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> [..] Ich nehme einfach mal stark an, dass er keinen Bock mehr auf das [..] Pocher-Zeug hatte.



Nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Grad die Sendung von gestern geschaut, wirklich prima Witz-Faktor 
Back to the roots!


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2011)

Hm, naja... die Premiere-Folge habe ich neulich gesehen und war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht. Außer öffentlich-rechtliche bashen war da nicht viel los. 

Da war er beim Ersten deutlich besser. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf...


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2011)

Bei Harald Schmidt ist es doch eigentlich egal, bei welchem Sender er seine Show hat.
Die meisten seiner "Witze" waren und bleiben einfach nur flach.
Woran man das merken kann?
Ein guter Witzeerzähler muss nicht erst noch einen Witz nachlegen oder den Witz nach dem Erzählen noch analysieren,
damit das Publikum erst anfängt zu lachen.

greetz


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, naja... die Premiere-Folge habe ich neulich gesehen und war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht. Außer öffentlich-rechtliche bashen war da nicht viel los.
> 
> Da war er beim Ersten deutlich besser. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf...



Das hat doch nix mit bashen zutun... das ist halt Comedy... wenn es danach gehen würde, dann wäre sämtliche Comedy nichts anderes als bashen von irgendjemandem oder irgendetwas.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die meisten seiner "Witze" waren und bleiben einfach nur flach.



Flach? Guck dir die Knallköpfe, die heutzutage als Comedians bezeichnet werden, doch mal an. Mario Barth, diese fette beleibte Frau im Schlafanzug und, und, und. 
Da schaue ich mir die alten Schmidt-Sachen um einiges lieber an.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Flach? Guck dir die Knallköpfe, die heutzutage als Comedians bezeichnet werden, doch mal an. Mario Barth, diese fette beleibte Frau im Schlafanzug und, und, und.
> Da schaue ich mir die alten Schmidt-Sachen um einiges lieber an.



WORD!

Ich sag nur: Serdar Somuncu...
Wer sich den mal angeschaut hat und seine Ironie verstanden hat, wird diese neue Form des Humors mit offenen Armen empfangen.
Es gibt soviel Dünnpfiff Kabaratt im deutschen Fernsehen... und es hat sicher auch seine Gründe, warum jemand wie Somuncu z.B. von keinem Sender mehr eingeladen wird. Weil es nicht gut für die Quote ist wenn jemand alles und jeden beleidigt und die Zuschauer verstehen es nicht. Genau da sollte man aber offener sein. Stattdessen laufen diese Billo-Formate a la Mario Barth Abends 3 Stunden bei RTL. Der Typ ist schon lange nicht mehr witzig. Viele wollen aber leider genau diesen Stumpfsinn sehen...

Harald Schmidt macht gute Witze und ist ein eigener Charakter, der einem manchmal auf den Sack geht aber auch gefällt.
Er ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber er ist witziger als viele andere und deswegen lohnt es sich, ab und an reinzuschauen. Vorallem dann, wenn ers so macht, wie ers vor 7-8 Jahren schon gemacht hat.


----------



## Winipek (20. September 2011)

Ich persönlich fand Harald Schmidt am besten, als er mit Herbert Feuerstein sich die Bälle noch hin und her warf (Schmidteinander).
Aber wie schon jemand schrieb, ist Harald Schmidt am besten, wenn er jemanden hat mit dem er im Dialog ist. Nun nicht unbedingt Oliver Pocher aber er braucht einen Gegenpart, dann ist er am witzigsten.
Momentan ist es noch ein wenig holprig aber das schieb ich dem "Lampenfieber" zu  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0P6-OAkhWeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cefear (28. November 2011)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Ka da kann ich nicht lachen. Zwar is Harald Schmidt schon etwas besser als die sonst so peinliche "ich rutsch auf ner banane aus und alle lachen" comedy in Deutschland...aber Deutsche Comedy kommt einfach nicht an&#65279; Britische ran...[/font]


----------

